# A3 1.8TFSI MMI MSTD_EU_AU_P3151 firmware



## djrobinsa (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi People,

I had a small problem with a failed firmware update and currently my STD MMI unit is in a Boot cycle, module 5F

Local dealers are clueless and due to the festive season are dragging there feet.

Does anyone have a link as to where i can download the MSTD_EU_AU_P3151 firmware ?

VCDS INFO:

Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels: None
Part No SW: 8V0 035 840 B HW: 8V0 035 840 B
Component: MU-S--ER 040 0420
Serial number: A3E00611132026
Coding: 01730000FF0A000011110001000A00002F0001060100010002
Shop #: WSC 06314 790 00021
ASAM Dataset: EV_MUStd6C3PASE 002020
ROD: EV_MUStd6C3PASE.rod
VCID: 3461FE739FF34781BB3-8061
Seat Adjustment Driver Side:
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8V0 919 603 B HW: 8V0 919 603 B
Component: DU Std H48 0013
Serial number: AUZ8Z9DM700DZJ
Sound System:
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8V0 919 614 B HW: 8V0 919 614 B
Component: ControlUnit_B H33 0037
Serial number: C1000013091300020355
5 Faults Found:
15360256 - Component Protection
U1101 00 [008] - Active
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 6
Reset counter: 165
Mileage: 13459 km
Date: 2014.12.25
Time: 02:52:45
15361024 - Component Protection
U1101 00 [008] - Active
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 156
Mileage: 13480 km
Date: 2014.12.26
Time: 08:09:40
0005 - Antenna Amplifier 1 for Radio
B126D 13 [008] - Open Circuit
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1

any help ??

Bob


----------



## ManuelTomas (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi Bob

Did you come right?

Regards
Manuel


----------

